# Millie is Gross



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

OK I confess, I'm in dispair. 

Just took Millie for her usual walk around Verulamiam Park. We took a different route today, so as not to become too samey. And as does happen more times than I like, we came across a dead rabbit. 

I'm working really hard on the Leave It command and I managed to get her back on the lead and go on our way. She didn't seem to think any more of it - great I thought, we're really making progress here 

But then 30 mins laterish. She'd played with a 13 week old Bischon and got too excited for the tiny pup so put her back on the lead and took her to the main part of the park where lots of dogs roam and let her off.

Amazingly she darted off in the opposite direction across two fields to where the dead rabbit was. Clever dog for having a thorough understanding of the layout of the park, but how gross she desparetely wanted the dead rabbit.

By the time I got to her, she was tucking in nicely . With the audience of the British Military Fitness, I tried to get her to Leave It, Stop, No. None worked . Each time I got near to her, she took the rabbit and ran off with it and kept me just out of reach 

Eventually I got hold of her, I was so frustrated I held her so she could see the rabbit and told her very firmly NO, Bad Dog, and we went straight home . That was the end of our nice walk. 

But what do I do, how do I handle this because I know it will happen again. It spoils our walks and I love taking her out


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

EWWWW millie, silly girl, mommy gives you such nice treats at home....why do you want to eat a decaying rabbit..


Sounds like you did everything right to me....persevere, but they are still dogs and will always get into something.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I am sorry your story made me laugh, I can imagine how you felt, but it is quite amusing. Izzy legged it across two fields a few months ago to herd sheep! I was mortified, as you were. It is just persistence with the training. Izzy is improving, she doesn't scoot under every farm gate anymore, she looks at me, I say 'NO' very assertively, and she follows me. However, I always put her back on the lead if I see there are sheep in view because I am not confident enough to trust her completely. Good luck xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the support. I can see the amusing side Cara, its just not funny right at that moment, even if she is pleased with herself 

Well I did a bit of retail therapy today, bought a dog training book, a water pistol as instructed in said book (to be used covertly also as instructed ).

Then I bought myself a lovely pair of shoes 

Played football in the garden with Millie, which we both enjoyed. My little bundle of fluff is all cute and lovely again:hug::smile:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how shoes can make things you feel much better? Shoes...and chocolate...and a bundle of fluffy cockapoo....
Good luck with the training Julie, you'll get there :hug:


----------

